# Looky Looky!



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

here's a pic of my new pre-runner bar with S.S. KC Daylighters!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*No worky*

Got the red X of death on the 2nd pic... make sure your URL is correct.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

It was right, when ever u see an x like that right click on it then click show picture or just reload the page, it works!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

That is one sweet Hardbody. Man, seeing that makes me miss my old one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Yea, thanks,,,,,, its not that special but I love it! You have a Sentra or what? What was the yr. of your HB? Mines a 94 SE-V6


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The second pic looks like a bad link to me, I checked it out.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, I have a 99 Sentra(go check it out, link in sig). My Hardbody was a 88 Kingcab, 4x4,4cyl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

awsome car. I really like the RPM guage LCD thing, COOL! Oh yea,,,, do you know a good place I can store pictures that is a free site? I guess that one pic aint working so good..........right now i have been using netsnapshot to store pic but they dont let u link any more and aol's websites stink. Thats what Ive been using now to like pictures.......


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments, here is where I store all of my pics(cuz that site wont let me link either) http://www.printroom.com/

BTW what kinda lift you got in that HB? Looks really good


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

sorry, there is no lift. When I bought my truck a yr. ago the torsion bars were cranked up all the way but not now. On the back were the normal shackle goes to the leavesprings theres a long one there which lifts the back about an 1" higher..... I'd like to lift the front to even it out though,,, right now i dont have any money cuz I just bought a set of Doug THorley headers and waitin till they come in. Thanks for that site, See ya. Beau M.


----------

